# My FIRST DIORAMAS



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

My first diorama was the Prehistoric Scenes. I fit the whole thing on the pool table down stairs in the basement- had the Flying dino on strings hanging
from the ceiling- I loved it!!
My next diorama I did for a Star Wars contest in Famous Monsters magazine
in the late 1970's. I recreated to trench battle with Darth Vaders fighter
blasting at Luke from behind! I thought it looked pretty neat. It most likely 
arrived there in a million pieces though. Wish I'd had taken some pics of them!!


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

My first diorama was a WWII US halftrack in front of a bombed out house made with papermache and sawdust. I had a blast painting everything and inserting the wreckage and such. Lots of soldier figures around.

My second one was a ST diorama of a wrecked (AMT TOS) shuttlecraft being examined by a forensic team. I must have been about 16 or 17 when I built it. The shuttle is held up in an anti-grav field (the projector is lit from underneath) and features an Andorian and some other characters working hard around it. I've still got this diorama and the lights still work the last time I checked it.


----------

